# The Legend of Gelert



## Randonneur (16 Apr 2013)

This is a new ride 135Km based on this famous legend about a dog and the town that bears its name.
Those wishing to ride on good roads and some cycle tracks in North Wales over the Nant Gwynant pass and through Beddgelert.

See the leaflet for this and two other rides on the same day 29th June £10

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32963918/Cestyll-Version2.2.pdf


----------



## Dewi (16 Apr 2013)

Looks good, great roads, spotted it on http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-627/ last night.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (16 Apr 2013)

Lovely place, been there a couple of times.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (18 Apr 2013)

Local to me. I can actually ride to and from the start! Not yet sure wether to do the 100 or 200, see what my buddies are doing first.


----------

